# [Radio] (GSM) Galaxy Nexus I9250 Baseband dumps collection & discussion



## josteink

I know for my SGS1 flashing different radios could unlock immense potential in that phone, so I am hoping for the same for my Galaxy Nexus. Consider this my effort to consolidate some info.

Feel free to discuss which basebands and revisions works best, has good battery performance, where it works, etc.

*Before posting in this thread:*
Check in "About phone" to verify what actual baseband you have. If it's not on the list here, consider making a dump.

_If you are rooted, this custom tool I've made should get you a copy/backup of your radio._
In advance: *Thank you!*

If people are willing to dump radios and attach them here, I'll try to do my best to keep the page-1 posts updated for future reference.

As for other radio-related stuff...

*TO BE UTTERLY CLEAR everyone should know that every radio can be flashed on any version of Android withouth any issues what so ever. You don't need a 4.2.2 Android-build to run a 4.2.2 radio.*

*If you have troubles getting coverage/reception after flashing the radios...*
Try clearing your cache using the method as suggested by efrant in this post.

*Hidden radio service menu:*
JLishere has some hidden tricks up his sleave.
Which may or may not work according to some other forum members.

*BEWARE THOUGH*
Incorrect usage of this menu can lead to you losing your ability to send and receive SMSes.
In that case, refer to setting up your SMSC settings according to this guide.
You will need to know/find your cellphone service provider's specific settings though.

Anyway, for the curious, there is a hidden service-menu which you can access his way:



JLishere;20419243 said:


> Your network/radio settings can be viewed this way:
> 
> - go to Phone
> - **#*#4636#*#**
> - then tap 'Phone information'
> 
> In this menu, you can see your actual signal strength, whether GSM and GPRS are on, as well as the network type the device is currently getting (UMTS is 3G, or HSPA). You can reset your radio too.
> 
> There's a setting thay may get you better network behaviour and battery.


*Baseband prefixes covered in general:*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20445197&postcount=7

*Baseband versions explained:*


> The format is always: XXYZN
> 
> XX - > Region / Network / Carrier (XX = Europa)
> Y - > Release Year (K = 2011)
> Z - > Release Month (K = November)
> N - > Version Number


(Via german forum)

*Radio interface layer / RIL*
Radio interface layer is a part of the Android infrastructure which interacts with the actual radio itself. Consider it a hardware OS driver for the actual radio, with the radio's flashable here the firmware of the radio itself.

It is speculated (but not consistently proven) that having a RIL which was released at the same time as the radio firmware image can improve signal. Other's prefer just having the latest RIL in the case where their ROM doesn't provide it.

If you want to experiment with RILs, you can use GetRIL by XDA member sibbor which is available from the Play Store, just be aware that you are altering aspects of the ROM itself, which in case of CM-nightlies etc, will mean it gets wiped every time you flash the ROM.

*Changelog:*
- 2011.12.22: Initial XDA post.
- 2011.12.22: Corrected baseband-name. Should be UGKK7, not UGKK6.
- 2012.01.06: *Added KRKK7 radio*.
- 2012.01.06: Added mirrors for all non-yakju radios. Made list less messy.
- 2012.01.06: Added info about service-menu for radios. Because I was curious myself and wanted it a place I could find it later 
- 2012.01.11: *Added KRKL1 radio*.
- 2012.01.14: *Added XXKL1 radio*.
- 2012.01.16: *Added SC04DOMKKD radio*, originally for SC-04D NTT Docomo Galaxy Nexus.
- 2012.01.31: Added warning about XXKK1 with regard to newer firmwares.
- 2012.02.04: Added extra mirrors to the baseband post.
- 2012.02.14: *Added SC04DOMLA1 radio*, originally for SC-04D NTT Docomo Galaxy Nexus.
- 2012.02.14: Added fastboot mirrors and CWM-packages to stock XXKK1 and XXKK6 radios.
- 2012.02.15: Added my very own "nex-Files" mirror, because box.com account ran out of bandwidth.
- 2012.02.16: Updated all mirror-links to point to new mirror. Links to box.com mirrors removed.
- 2012.02.16: *Added both CWM and fastboot-files* for all radios (apart from KRKL1, which needs trimming).
- 2012.02.16: Added a new, fancy "newest"-indicator.
- 2012.02.19: *Added custom radio-grabbing and trimming tool (for Linux, with source).*
- 2012.02.20: *Added fastboot version for KRKL1.* All radios should now be fully mirrored and have both CWM and fastboot versions available.
- 2012.02.20: *Added Windows-binary and scripts for radio-grabbing as well.*
- 2012.02.22: *Added much improved grabber-utility and updated instructions.*
- 2012.03.02: *Added UGLA4 radio.*
- 2012.03.02: Reformatted posts. Changelog, etc now in FP. Two baseband posts added. One for timeline, one for alphabetical order.
- 2012.03.03: Added warning about service menu and link to guide for setting SMSC settings.
- 2012.03.05: *Added new, less buggy image-extraction utilities.*
- 2012.03.15: Added minor status-update on UGLA4 and link for instructions in case you have reception issues.
- 2012.03.18: *Added UIKL3 radio.*
- 2012.03.29: *Added XXLA2 radio.*
- 2012.04.09: *Added UGLC1 radio.*
- 2012.04.09: *Added MD5SUMs for all radio.*
- 2012.05.04: At Shay D. Life's request: Initial rootzwiki post.
- 2012.05.30: *Added KRLB1 radio.*
- 2012.05.30: Added notes about GetRIL.
- 2012.05.31: Added nandroid suggestion when messing about with RILs.
- 2012.06.10: *Added SC04DOMLE3 radio.*
- 2012.06.10: Added goo.im to mirror-list, even though not complete, because mirrors are great.
- 2012.06.10: Added XDA attribution to GetRIL.
- 2012.06.18: Added info about origin of UIKL3.
- 2012.06.28: *Added XXLF1 radio.*
- 2012.06.28: *Retro-added DVLE1.*
- 2012.08.01: *Added DVLF1 radio.*
- 2012.08.01: Added correction about DVLE1 origin.
- 2012.08.07: Added mirror by veyka.
- 2012.08.30: *Added UGLH1 radio.*
- 2012.09.15: *Added UILE1 radio.*
- 2012.11.13: Moved nexfiles to new, higher capacity server, despite it not really being needed. Because more juice is always good








- 2012.11.13: *Added XXLH1 radio.*
- 2012.12.13: *Added UILH1 radio.*
- 2013.01.14: Revised parts about RIL.
- 2013.02.12: *Added XXLJ1 radio.*
- 2013.03.04: *Added DVLH1 radio.*
- 2013.03.14: *Added UGLL1 radio.*


----------



## josteink

*Actual basebands*
In alphabetical order.

*Regarding MD5SUMS*
MD5SUMs are maintained in a file which is automatically generated. 
This file is available here for those interested.

*DVKK6:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: neXfiles DL
- Originally for Australia/Telstra phones
- CWM-version yet untested.

*DVLE1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, efrant post, neXfiles DL
CWM: efrant post, neXfiles DL
[strike]- Originally for Australia/Telstra phones[/strike]
- Originally for Australia/*Vodaphone* phones
- Originally from yakjudv ITL41F to IMM76K OTA update.

*DVLF1:* Original thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for Australia/Telstra phones. Works best with 850Mhz 3G networks.
- Originally from Telstra yakjudv ITL41F (4.0.1) to IMM76K (4.0.4) OTA update.

*DVLH1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for Australia/Telstra phones. Works best with 850Mhz 3G networks.
- Originally from Telstra yakjudv 4.0.4 to 4.1.2 OTA update.
- Same radio as Vodafone Australia's 4.1.2 update (previously different).
- Originally supplied with JRO03C RIL instead of moving on to the JZO54K one.

*KRKK7:* No dedicated thread.
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Korean GSM Galaxy Nexus (M420), which should contain the same hardware._
- Fastboot version yet not tested.

*KRKL1:* Thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Korean GSM Galaxy Nexus (M420), which should contain the same hardware._
- Fastboot version was created by my new trimming tool. Not quite tested, but looks ok 

*KRLB1:* Original post
Fastboot: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, efrant post, neXfiles Dl
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Korean GSM Galaxy Nexus (M420), which should contain the same hardware._
- Originally from yakjukr ICL53F to IMM76K OTA update.
- Name implies UGLC1 is newer than this, but the build number of the release it was bundled with does not. Besides this became publicly available much later. Thus this is "newer" than UGLC1.

*SC04DOMKKD:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Japanese NTT Docomo Galaxy Nexus (SC-04D), which should contain the same hardware._
- CWM package is made by me. Tested and works.

*SC04DOMLA1:* No dedicated thread.
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Japanese NTT Docomo Galaxy Nexus (SC-04D), which should contain the same hardware._
- Originally from Docomo SC-04D (yakjusc) OTA-update to ICL53F.
- Reported _not_ using the 850Mhz band, giving bad signal for Rogers subcribers in Canada. YMMV.
- Reported not working at all for Three in the UK

*SC04DOMLE3:* efrant post
Fastboot: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Japanese NTT Docomo Galaxy Nexus (SC-04D), which should contain the same hardware._
- Originally from yakjusc ICL53F to IMM76K OTA update.

*UGKK7:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for Canada, Bell GSM & North America

*UGKL1:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, Another post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for Canada, Bell GSM & North America
- From thread: Support confirmed for 850/1900/AWS via Rogers Canada and Mobilicity SIMs.
- Originally from the yakjuux OTA update (ITL41F from ITL41D)

*UGLA4:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, neXfiles Dl
- Originally from the yakjuux ITL41F to ICL53F update from Google.
- Confirmed fixing roaming bug for Wind/mobilicity users.
- [strike]Reported lack of coverage in Malaysia.[/strike]
- Former reports about bad coverage in Malaysia should be disregarded.

*UGLC1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, neXfiles Dl
- Originally from yakjuux 4.0.4 (IMM48) OTA update.

*UGLH1:* Original thread
Fastboot: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
- Originally from yakjuux 4.0.4 (JRO03C) Jellybean OTA update.

*UGLL1:* Original post *<-- NEWEST RIGHT NOW*
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, neXfiles Dl
- Originally from yakjuux JOP40D Jellybean 4.2.1 OTA update.

*UIKL3:* Thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for the Brazilian model (Galaxy X), yakjuvs 4.0.2 (ICL53F) OTA update.
- Thanks to wisefreakz for uploading 

*UILE1:* No thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: neXfiles DL
- Originally for the Brazilian model (Galaxy X), yakjuvs 4.0.4 OTA update.
- Thanks to danilohawila for uploading 

*UILH1:* Original post
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for the Brazilian model (Galaxy X)
- Thanks to LeBaldi for uploading 

*XXKK1:* Thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband
- Originally from the yakju ITL41F and ITL41D factory images.
- *Not recommended for any firmwares/ROMs above 4.0.1*

*XXKK6:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband
- Originally from the yakju ICL53F factory image and the OTA update (ICL53F from ITL41F)
- CWM-version made by me, but tested OK 

*XXKL1:* Thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband
- Special instructions for Telstra-users
- Originally from Paul O Brian's ROM based on a Samsung leak.
- Fastboot-version is yet untested.

*XXLA2:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, neXfiles Dl
- Standard European baseband
- Originally from the yakju ICL53F factory image and the OTA update (to 4.0.4 / IMM76D from ICL53F)

*XXLF1:* Original post
Fastboot: efrant post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, efrant post,neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband
- Originally from yakju IMM76K to JRN84D (Jelly Bean) OTA update.

*XXLH1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband, takju JOP40C 4.2 OTA update.
- Thanks to osm0sis for uploading 

*XXLJ1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband, takju JDQ39 4.2.2 OTA update.
- Thanks to xaueious for original upload and to osm0sis for properly preppared files 

*Other mirrors:*
Should any of the above links be down, you can try one of the following mirrors, provided by DooMMeeR and nikademus and Goo.im:
- Goo.im mirror
- Mirror by veyka
- Mirror by DooMMeeR
- Mirror by nikademus (https)


----------



## josteink

*Actual basebands*
Newest listed first, older listed later.

Newest is being measured by when they were made available in this thread, and not representing build-date which can be derived from baseband name anyway.

*Regarding MD5SUMS*
MD5SUMs are maintained in a file which is automatically generated. 
This file is available here for those interested.

*UGLL1:* Original post *<-- NEWEST RIGHT NOW*
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, neXfiles Dl
- Originally from yakjuux JOP40D Jellybean 4.2.1 OTA update.

*DVLH1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for Australia/Telstra phones. Works best with 850Mhz 3G networks.
- Originally from Telstra yakjudv 4.0.4 to 4.1.2 OTA update.
- Same radio as Vodafone Australia's 4.1.2 update (previously different).
- Originally supplied with JRO03C RIL instead of moving on to the JZO54K one.

*XXLJ1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband, takju JDQ39 4.2.2 OTA update.
- Thanks to xaueious for original upload and to osm0sis for properly preppared files 

*UILH1:* Original post
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for the Brazilian model (Galaxy X)
- Thanks to LeBaldi for uploading 

*XXLH1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband, takju JOP40C 4.2 OTA update.
- Thanks to osm0sis for uploading 

*UILE1:* No thread 
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: neXfiles DL
- Originally for the Brazilian model (Galaxy X), yakjuvs 4.0.4 OTA update.
- Thanks to danilohawila for uploading 

*UGLH1:* Original thread
Fastboot: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
- Originally from yakjuux 4.0.4 (JRO03C) Jellybean OTA update.

*DVLF1:* Original thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for Australia/Telstra phones. Works best with 850Mhz 3G networks.
- Originally from Telstra yakjudv ITL41F (4.0.1) to IMM76K (4.0.4) OTA update.

*XXLF1:* Original post
Fastboot: efrant post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, efrant post,neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband
- Originally from yakju IMM76K to JRN84D (Jelly Bean) OTA update.

*DVLE1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, efrant post, neXfiles DL
CWM: efrant post, neXfiles DL
[strike]- Originally for Australia/Telstra phones[/strike]
- Originally for Australia/*Vodaphone* phones
- Originally from yakjudv ITL41F to IMM76K OTA update.

*SC04DOMLE3:* efrant post
Fastboot: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Japanese NTT Docomo Galaxy Nexus (SC-04D), which should contain the same hardware._
- Originally from yakjusc ICL53F to IMM76K OTA update.

*KRLB1:* Original post
Fastboot: efrant post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, efrant post, neXfiles Dl
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Korean GSM Galaxy Nexus (M420), which should contain the same hardware._
- Originally from yakjukr ICL53F to IMM76K OTA update.
- Name implies UGLC1 is newer than this, but the build number of the release it was bundled with does not. Besides this became publicly available much later. Thus this is "newer" than UGLC1.

*UGLC1:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, neXfiles Dl
- Originally from yakjuux 4.0.4 (IMM48) OTA update.

*XXLA2:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, neXfiles Dl
- Standard European baseband
- Originally from the yakju ICL53F factory image and the OTA update (to 4.0.4 / IMM76D from ICL53F)

*UGLA4:* Original post
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles Dl
CWM: Original post, neXfiles Dl
- Originally from the yakjuux ITL41F to ICL53F update from Google.
- Confirmed fixing roaming bug for Wind/mobilicity users.
- [strike]Reported lack of coverage in Malaysia.[/strike]
- Former reports about bad coverage in Malaysia should be disregarded.

*SC04DOMLA1:* No dedicated thread.
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Japanese NTT Docomo Galaxy Nexus (SC-04D), which should contain the same hardware._
- Originally from Docomo SC-04D (yakjusc) OTA-update to ICL53F.
- Reported _not_ using the 850Mhz band, giving bad signal for Rogers subcribers in Canada. YMMV.
- Reported not working at all for Three in the UK

*SC04DOMKKD:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Japanese NTT Docomo Galaxy Nexus (SC-04D), which should contain the same hardware._
- CWM package is made by me. Tested and works.

*UIKL3:* Thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for the Brazilian model (Galaxy X), yakjuvs 4.0.2 (ICL53F) OTA update.
- Thanks to wisefreakz for uploading 

*XXKL1:* Thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband
- Special instructions for Telstra-users
- Originally from Paul O Brian's ROM based on a Samsung leak.
- Fastboot-version is yet untested.

*UGKL1:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, Another post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for Canada, Bell GSM & North America
- From thread: Support confirmed for 850/1900/AWS via Rogers Canada and Mobilicity SIMs.
- Originally from the yakjuux OTA update (ITL41F from ITL41D)

*KRKL1:* Thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Korean GSM Galaxy Nexus (M420), which should contain the same hardware._
- Fastboot version was created by my new trimming tool. Not quite tested, but looks ok 

*UGKK7:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Originally for Canada, Bell GSM & North America

*KRKK7:* No dedicated thread.
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
_- Note: Not originally for the I9250-model, but for Korean GSM Galaxy Nexus (M420), which should contain the same hardware._
- Fastboot version yet not tested.

*XXKK6:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband
- Originally from the yakju ICL53F factory image and the OTA update (ICL53F from ITL41F)
- CWM-version made by me, but tested OK 

*DVKK6:* Thread
Fastboot: Original post, neXfiles DL
CWM: neXfiles DL
- Originally for Australia/Telstra phones
- CWM-version yet untested.

*XXKK1:* Thread
Fastboot: neXfiles DL
CWM: Original post, neXfiles DL
- Standard European baseband
- Originally from the yakju ITL41F and ITL41D factory images.
- *Not recommended for any firmwares/ROMs above 4.0.1*


----------



## josteink

g.kohei;21317511 said:


> How to backup/trim?


Glad you asked!









Just to prove to myself that I can still do _something_ in C when that is in fact the right tool for the job, I created a radio-trimmer.

*The tool can be found on the following URL:*
tgz: http://nexfiles.kjon...s/radiotrim.tgz
zip: http://nexfiles.kjon...s/radiotrim.zip

(Both files contains the same. If in doubt, DL the ZIP.)

Source is included, so that you know what you are running. If you are one of the guys who cares about that kinda stuff. Which you should. Because running some random dude on the internet's code is pretty freaky.

Back to the stuff at hand: Current version is built for Linux 32-bit and Windows, but the C-file uses nothing non-standard and should easily build in any other friendly environment.

For Windows-users: The steps below assumes Linux. Adapt as required. It shouldn't be rocket-science.

Try to see if it works first. Unpack the files, and check that it works on your machine. Try running it in a console. Correct output should be a usage statement:



Code:


<br />
$ ./radiotrim<br />
# lotsa text<br />
usage: ./radiotrim input.img output.img<br />
$ ./i9250radiograbber<br />
# lotsa text<br />
usage: ./i9250radiograbber output.img<br />
$<br />
# it works<br />

If this is not the output, chances are you need to compile it from source. Don't worry. It's surprisingly easy. The following example assumes Debian-based distro and gcc as a compiler. Adapt as needed:



Code:


<br />
$ sudo apt-get install build-essential<br />
# this will take some time<br />
$ gcc radiotrim.c -o radiotrim<br />
$ gcc i9250radiograbber.c -o i9250radiograbber<br />
# quickly done<br />
$<br />

Try running it again like in the example above, and see if it works now. If it does, you are good to go.

(If you manage/bother to put up a platform-specific build not here (Mac, Arm, etc), please do submit it  )

Next: If you want to grab a radio, not just trim a pre-existing one, ensure that you have adb working and ready, as the grabber depends on this. Adb needs to be in your path.

Connect you phone via USB and execute the following:



Code:


<br />
$ adb devices<br />
List of devices attached<br />
02343B0C11018018		device<br />
<br />
$<br />

Reported serial doesn't matter. What's important is that your phone shows up. If it doesn't google the internet to figure how to make adb work in your environment.

Now. With all that out of the way, you should be ready to rip your radio.

In a console window, enter the directory where you unpacked the stuff, and grab your radio. On my machine it looks like this:

*Grabbing radio from phone and trimming it*



Code:


<br />
<br />
$ ./i9250radiograbber radio.img<br />
<br />
Samsung Galaxy Nexus I9250 radio-image grabber.<br />
Grabbing started...<br />
49153+0 records in<br />
49153+0 records out<br />
12583168 bytes transferred in 12.724 secs (988931 bytes/sec)<br />
3042 KB/s (12583168 bytes in 4.038s)<br />
Radio grabbed successfully.<br />
Detected baseband name: SC04DOMLA1<br />
<br />
$<br />

The resulting file, radio.img, is your ripped and trimmed radio, in fastboot format. Voila!

*Manually grabbing a image*

If for some reason the util above doesn't work, you can manually grab an image and then trim it later. With the phone hooked up via USB, do the following:



Code:


<br />
$ adb shell<br />
# == inside adb shell ==<br />
$ su<br />
# dd bs=256 count=49153 if=/dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/radio of=/sdcard/radio.img<br />
49153+0 records in<br />
49153+0 records out<br />
12583168 bytes transferred in 11.365 secs (1107185 bytes/sec)<br />
# exit<br />
$ exit<br />
# == adb shell exited ==<br />
$ adb pull /sdcard/radio.img .<br />
# done<br />

Note: This image has been extracted with its correct length. It doesn't need to be trimmed.

You can use the trimming to verify that it has been extracted correctly though, as this will output its recognized baseband name.

*Trimming a preexisting radio-image*

This is just as easy. In a console, just specify the source and the destination file and you are pretty much done.



Code:


<br />
$ ./radiotrim radio.img trimmed.img<br />
<br />
Samsung Galaxy Nexus I9250 radio-image trimmer.<br />
radio.img opened successfully.<br />
Detected baseband name: SC04DOMLA1<br />
Creating trimmed copy trimmed.img (12583168 bytes).<br />
<br />
$<br />

To package it in a CWM-zip, just take any of the CWM packages found here and replace the radio.img file contained with yours trimmed copy. It may show the wrong name when flashing, but it should work


----------



## josteink

Reserved by OP.


----------



## shay d. life

Looks good.


----------



## sergej931

Nice work. Anyone has experience with baseband *XXLA2**?*


----------



## shay d. life

I'm currently running XXLA2. Been using it for awhile now.


----------



## josteink

sergej931 said:


> Nice work. Anyone has experience with baseband *XXLA2**?*


I prefer XXKL1. XXLA2 has not provided me with significantly better signal, but seems to cause higher battery-consumption.


----------



## sergej931

josteink said:


> I prefer XXKL1. XXLA2 has not provided me with significantly better signal, but seems to cause higher battery-consumption.


After three days on XXLA2 I moved back toXXKL1. Seems to do a better job.


----------



## d2d

I am currently running the latest CM9 Nightly on my GSM Galaxy Nexus with the following baseband/Radio XXKK6 ^ would like to update to the latest available . Can you help me out as to which one would be suitable for me ?


----------



## josteink

From XXKK6, XXKL1 would be the one which people are consistently reporting as better. XXLA2 may get you mixed results.


----------



## LoyalServant

Mine came from the Google play store and has XXLA2.
It has been working pretty good on T-Mobile US.

Anyone out there know if anyone has done a comparison of radios?


----------



## josteink

I've just collected them. I haven't seen any comparisons does in a highly scientific way, where anything has been redcuded to bare numbers, with notes about location, usage pattern, weather etc is included.

Would have been interesting though.


----------



## josteink

Also: New radio added (that and a mirror link to goo.im as well, since goo.im evidently does some mirroring too)


----------



## samsuck

Anyone try latest radio posted on AT&T or an At&t MVNO? (Straight Talk, Red Pocket, Jolt)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## josteink

Added new radio from yakju Jelly Bean OTA.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS

i've been wanting to try out the latest radio from JB (i'm on a 4.0.4 ROM). don't know if it'd screw anything up or not. haven't had much problem w/the one that came on the phone from the Play Store, so why bother ya know?


----------



## DeadmanIncJS

samsuck said:


> Anyone try latest radio posted on AT&T or an At&t MVNO? (Straight Talk, Red Pocket, Jolt)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i have StraightTalk and so far no problems w/the newer radio


----------



## janocool

hi, just register in the forum not my first time here but i need help and maybe you guys can make any suggest. I got a galaxy nexus gsm i imported to my country (Ecuador) here we have 2 operators, claro and movistar both works on 850mhz, so i dont have any problem with USA phones, currently i got a plan in claro a good one, the problem is that with the sims of that operator i dont get any signal even emergency calls are blocked, but with movistar sims the phone works just fine, i am testing in a covered service area, i flash a lot of radio files with no luck, sometimes i got the name of the operator in the lock screen but no service. I try editing the band with *#*#4636#*# command no luck. Any idea? i got the same question posted in xda but no one can help me yet. Thanks


----------



## jetshinoda

janocool said:


> hi, just register in the forum not my first time here but i need help and maybe you guys can make any suggest. I got a galaxy nexus gsm i imported to my country (Ecuador) here we have 2 operators, claro and movistar both works on 850mhz, so i dont have any problem with USA phones, currently i got a plan in claro a good one, the problem is that with the sims of that operator i dont get any signal even emergency calls are blocked, but with movistar sims the phone works just fine, i am testing in a covered service area, i flash a lot of radio files with no luck, sometimes i got the name of the operator in the lock screen but no service. I try editing the band with *#*#4636#*# command no luck. Any idea? i got the same question posted in xda but no one can help me yet. Thanks


maybe claro on do has some problem on the sims card if the other one can work just fine..tried to swap the sim card eith other same claro sim card yet?


----------



## Trooper

DeadmanIncJS said:


> i have StraightTalk and so far no problems w/the newer radio


Since you're on Straight Talk, I am curious. I switched over last week (ATT Sim Card). I have had data connectivity issues as well as speeds that are all over the place. I realize it depends on your area etc, but have you found Straight Talk to be ok? Or have you had issues? I called their support last week. I changed one thing on the APN settings and it has made little to no difference.

I was wondering if I should just go directly to AT&T?

Thanks in advance for any insight.

Cheers.


----------



## josteink

New UGLH1 radio added.


----------



## jetshinoda

flashed the UGLH1 baseband..let's see how this one works..so far so good..not too much differences from XXLF1...but who knows


----------



## josteink

Added UILE1 baseband.


----------



## josteink

Added XXLH1 baseband (from 4.2 update).

On a tablet, so I'll have to edit FP posts later, but for now, the DLs can be found here:
http://nexfiles.kjonigsen.net/radios/

Also found out I had http-compression (needlessly) enabled on the site (which only contains zip-files). Turned it off and site should be much faster now.

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## josteink

Updated FP posts with radio-references and moved nexfiles to new, faster server.


----------



## josteink

Added UILH1 baseband.


----------



## josteink

Added XXLJ1 radio.


----------



## josteink

Added DVLH1 radio.


----------



## josteink

Added UGLL1 radio.


----------



## cybersa

Nice thread.
Thanks.


----------

